# How about a Einszett Group buy ?



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Having a read through the forums, theres very good press on a few of the Einszett products.. and with winter coming I wondered if there was any chance of a group buy on a pack of the "basics"

Glass Polish
****pit Premium
Windscreen Additive
Rubber Protection

What do you reckon then ?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I'd be up for that Matt :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I was just considerin orderin these, so yeah id be up for it :thumb:


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

Me too :thumb:


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd be up for it. Already got the glass polish and its excellent stuff so can't hurt to have more :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

i would be up for it, count me in :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

There best not be, I bought most of that lot last week


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys, 

If you want to do a group buy on those products then I would be happy to oblige  

I assume Matt that you will organise, collect the money and put the order in with me and then I will get you over all the goods to send out to the group buy participants.

How many do you peeps would want to take part to give me an idea of numbers?

I will work out some sums and post back here what we can do. I am currently out of the Windscreen cleaner so will have to wait for that to come in Ill keep you posted. 

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the numbers really depends on u mate and if it would be profitable enough to do it no point if is gonna leave u short etc, i'm deffo up for a group buy no matter what.

Graham


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep I'm happy to do that.. if everyone is ok.. with me doing it.
I guess we need to make it big enough so that even with the postage cost from myself to the buyer that ppl save a bit over just ordering direct from C&S 

Well theres 7 inc me interested so far.... houw about 15-20 as initial figures ?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i could be interested in this group buy depending on the savings on retail as there's a couple of products im interested in and some other not so. Tbh Matt i think getting C&S to post to you and then you post them out separately is going to add to costs but then saying that i guess it'd be a bulk order coming from them so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds good if we get 20-25 that would be better lol...i'll go drum up some support lol


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

True.. I've already asked Johnny to give me the idea of the weight for postage. But one big shipment to me would be better for C&S.

So as long as the price + postage/packing from me to you has a good enough saving then it should be fine.. I'll get a job lot of PO flat pack boxes and a lot of packing tape


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

stick me down for one!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

MattH said:


> True.. I've already asked Johnny to give me the idea of the weight for postage. But one big shipment to me would be better for C&S.
> 
> So as long as the price + postage/packing from me to you has a good enough saving then it should be fine.. I'll get a job lot of PO flat pack boxes and a lot of packing tape


I'd get yourself on ebay and buy packaging materials from there (its where i bought the packaging materials for my Group Buy), certainly dont buy from the post office as they'll probably be the most expensive option


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

As long as it makes a decent saving over me grabbing some bits with each order from C&S as I normally do count me in.


----------



## KingBoyJ (Oct 23, 2006)

^^^ What he said - count me in if there's a decent saving

Btw, I've used the tyre foam and it's really good - goes on easily, more of a subtle matte finish than bling shiny and pretty cheap too :thumb:


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Count me in too. Been meaning to try this gear for a while :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

just a bit of tidying up.....here is the list: -

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Jace
8. Grizzle
9. Andy Green
10. DarrylB
11. Rich
12. KingBoyJ
13. Roo

Just add your name to the list :thumb: 
Bryan


----------



## mikey boy (Jul 22, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Jace
8. Grizzle
9. Andy Green
10. DarrylB
11. Rich
12. KingBoyJ
13. Roo
14. mikey boy


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

mikey boy said:


> 1. MattH
> 2. blr123
> 3. deej
> 4. jas11n
> ...


Take me out please


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
14. mikey boy


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Jace
8. Grizzle
9. Andy Green
10. DarrylB
11. Rich
12. KingBoyJ
13. Roo
14. mikey boy
15. beedie


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by beedie 
1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie

Jace has now been removed :thumb:


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

:driver: 

Any news on possible pricing Johnny ?


----------



## Canyonroll (May 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by beedie 
1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll

Aaarrrgh :doublesho Even more money!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MattH said:


> :driver:
> 
> Any news on possible pricing Johnny ?


Hi Matt,

Was off on Thursday and Friday, came in today to find that the email and internet went down on Thursday, so trying to catch up from that..! Ill try and get this done by the end of the day :thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll
16. SiGainey


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

No worries


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll
16. SiGainey
17. Cav


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Please direct all queries/interest to the GB thread here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=179248#post179248


----------

